# Phantom Braking - Better or worse since v10?



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

How has phantom braking affected you? Better or worse since v10?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Significantly better with v10. Looking forward to testing NoA.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Before v10, almost no phantom braking(not breaking forum friends). On 32.11 many events. I'm not sure that they are truly "phantom", since I can see what is causing the car to brake. But definite braking in situations where a human driver wouldn't brake. Haven't driven enough on 32.11.1 to decide if anything has changed.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I did about 5 hours of driving the day directly after my V10 download and had 3 instances of phantom braking. One was approaching an overpass, which I've not had occur for quite some time so odd to see that old bug rear its ugly head again. 

Another was when I was back home in town on a road I always travel on. It has a very mild grade hill to it and this was on the way down, no other cars around and nothing that I could even note that caused it. 

Last one I don't think was so much phantom braking as just an error in general. I was on autopilot at 78mph and in one section of highway for a very short section the car suddenly said the speed limit was 50 and decided to slow down to that. With my regen on standard, it ended up feeling like the brakes were applied.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ive never had any significant issues dating back to V8 driving my car.

just minor twitches that are always explained by nearby cars it is reacting to


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

On a 200-mile primarily Interstate trip just after updating to 32.11 I was very pleasantly surprised to experience no phantom braking. Happy dancing about this, and hoping the elimination of phantom braking is nigh.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I see no real difference...


----------



## MNScott (Mar 16, 2019)

Still just as bad. I can't really trust it when there are dark shadows from an overpass...

Scott


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I drive under shadowy overpasses everyday without issue


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

I highly suggest you set regen to low when using autopilot. The results are more pleasant.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Ive never had any significant issues dating back to V8 driving my car.
> 
> just minor twitches that are always explained by nearby cars it is reacting to


Wow, lucky you. I can't use TACC with my wife in the car, phantom braking scares the crap out of her and makes her motion sick.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

adam m said:


> I highly suggest you set regen to low when using autopilot. The results are more pleasant.


I've tried that, seems to make no difference in Autopilot response and "jerkiness", at least in my case.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

There was one particular interstate overpass that would cause phantom braking if I was in a certain lane during my evening commute home. Since receiving V10, try as I might, I can't get the car to phantom brake at that overpass (or anywhere else, so far). All of which is a good thing! My wife also is distinctly unimpressed when the car phantom brakes and emphatically asks that I take control of the car too.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Try the -20 mph Offset in AutoPilot Speed Limit settings trick. 

This has been a life saver for me. Literally. 

TACC won’t default to current speed limit when you engage it when you use this hack.

You will still get occasional over zealous braking. But there should be visible reasons for it. This seams to remove all the WTF instances of TACC braking.


----------

